# RTIC Cup Giveaway....



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

*NOW INCLUDING PFF MEMEBRS IN THIS DRAWING- See instructions Below...*
*Christmas and the end of the year is almost here... so is our last chance at giving away some of those cups we have been customizing!*








We have 2 Christmas cups we are giving away on our Facebook! And its not just the cups! We have stuffed them full of...... well, stuff! Check it out! 
www.facebook.com/badonskybuccaneers

Also- since we are here on the "networking section", let me remind you that we also operate a website for local anglers that has some useful information, marine forecast, interactive maps etc...








We are not a business entity or charter service- and do not receive any monetary compensation for our "endorsements", just a family who likes and promotes outdoor activites and encourages everyone to "shop and buy local".


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

*What Are You Giving Away ?!*









I can't believe I'm having such a hard time GIVING this free stuff away. Ok, anyone who wants to enter this drawing, but does not have (or want) to create a FaceBook account- comment "GIMME" on this post and I'll make sure I add your name to the pot.








note: this is not for a business or charter or any marketing entity- although we do greatly encourage you to shop / buy from the wonderful locally operated and owned retailers which make up a decent size of our community. 

Here is an excerpt from the FaceBook video.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

GIMME Thanks great offer I just dont face book


----------



## shrapnel (Jan 22, 2016)

Gimme! Lol, thanks for doing this.


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Gimmie*

Gimmie is fairly easy and the cups keep all the gimmies my wife cooks up warm for the fishing trips. thanks, Mike


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

OK- got you signed up guys... Thanks guys...

Maybe next year I just skip the FB BS and give a couple away here?!

Any others??


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Still taking entries.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I've already liked and shared.

But I'll say gimmie


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Chapman5011 said:


> I've already liked and shared.
> 
> But I'll say gimmie


Lol


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

GIMME! Thanks for making a way for all of us non-FB users!!!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

'GIMME' hell, it's worth a shot.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Ok- joebuck and jcasey- gotcha! You're in the drawing.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Gimme?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

MrFish said:


> Gimme?


Gotcha Included! :thumbup:


----------



## Bama Fish Head (Jan 6, 2011)

gimme:thumbup:


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll put in a "gimme" as well! Not a facebooker but that's very generous of you!


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Gimme please sir. No Facebook.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Liked! 

Hard to believe this many folks dont have FB. But I can also understand why! LOL


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Bama Fish Head said:


> gimme:thumbup:





FenderBender said:


> I'll put in a "gimme" as well! Not a facebooker but that's very generous of you!





MikeH said:


> Gimme please sir. No Facebook.


 
Yes- I mainly do FB to share the fun and beauty of our gulf coast. Anyway- "gotacha" guys...


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Gimme-!!!! Following on Facebook as well. Cool page you've got.


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

GIMME thanks for the chance. Merry Christmas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Gotcha guys- and thank you! Dang- We are just about doing better here than FB!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

*Closing out*

Ok- we are 10 days out from Christmas, so I have to close this Drawing today. So, by 10 PM we will take the final entries for this drawing. 
BUT! There will be another one I will include yall in on!! It will be another cup, lures AND a Quantum reel. Nothing "reel" expensive in this trial run- but a nice one nevertheless. So, tell everyone to make sure they have entered either on our FaceBook (if they have one) or here (by posting "Gimme") by 10PM tonight and I promise to announce the winner by the weekend! Then be sure to watch for the next give-away starting this weekend!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Just a few hours left....


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Ok- coming up on the Last Call. Still Taking Names.... Any other PFF members wanting to be included in this drawing?


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

I liked on Facebook but I'll put in for a Gimme!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

24ft fishmaster said:


> i liked on facebook but i'll put in for a gimme!


10-4


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Well..... its over! I was really hoping for a one of you "non-FB" guys to win! But, I will announce a new drawing for the next cup, lure, and reel give away this weekend! So watch for it and I'll be looking forward to hearing from y'all again!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Gimmie


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Chapman5011 said:


> Gimmie


Sorry Scott, wrong one-


----------

